# ZOLL M series



## NomadicMedic (Sep 19, 2016)

anyone have experience with the ZOLL M series?


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 19, 2016)

Used to have them on my 911 truck in nm, and i flew in pecos with the cct m series. What do you wanna know?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 19, 2016)

Any thoughts. Did you like em? Reliability, 12 leads, NIBP, capno.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 19, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Any thoughts. Did you like em? Reliability, 12 leads, NIBP, capno.


They were ok. Reliability was good, battery life ranged from good to ****ty. 12 leads we had some issues with the cables, but nothing too bad, and I like the Zoll printout over LPs. Good accuracy too. Capno, at least the ones we used were a *****. I hate sidestream capno. They apparently have a slipstream module now that uses that orange connector types which would be amazing. NIBP we had some issues, but it was tracked down to the coiled tubing we were using to take th pressures. 
Overall an easy to use and reliable monitor.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 19, 2016)

Okay. Thinking about them for a project I'm working on.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Sep 20, 2016)

I've had a chance to use the M-series while doing some training (I run with the LP15 at work). I liked the bright display and the size/weight and generally found it easy to use. I prefer the LP15's interface, but I don't have a problem with the M's. Can't say I've had a chance to really run it through its paces but just from comparing notes with colleagues it seems that at this point Zoll and Medtronic have similar reliability.


----------



## NPO (Oct 18, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Any thoughts. Did you like em? Reliability, 12 leads, NIBP, capno.


They're really not much different than the E-Series, except they are heavy, big, and drain those old batteries pretty fast.

The only thing my M series CCT monitor did that my E-Series didn't, is IBP and temp. If you've ever used an E series, you've basically used an M series too. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 18, 2016)

I wound up going with E series monitors for this project. Thanks all.


----------



## NPO (Oct 18, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I wound up going with E series monitors for this project. Thanks all.


Better choice IMO.
Good luck!
Care to share what the project is?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 19, 2016)

NPO said:


> Care to share what the project is?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 19, 2016)

Hahah. I'm taking over the world, 200 joules at a time.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 19, 2016)

Actually, like most paramedics, I had been asked more than a handful of times if I would come and standby at a 5K run or sporting event or something else… 

 There's a little bit a liability there, some medical control issues, licensing, I always declined. 

 But, after speaking to several event organizers, I found it's expensive and difficult to get an EMS standby at any one of the three dozen events going on any given weekend of my area.  So, I formed an LLC and obtained licensure as an EMS agency that provides standby EMS at events. 

 Currently BLS level, with plans to stay that way for a while but found that upgrading to ALS isn't particularly difficult. Rather than purchase a simple AED, it was more cost-effective to purchase a full ALS monitor that could also be used in AED mode by EMT providers, which the E-series is. There's a ton of trade ins out there and the biomed company I work with gave me a great deal. 

 So, in a nutshell, I'm in the EMS business.


----------



## NPO (Oct 19, 2016)

Sounds like a sweet deal! Good luck with your venture. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks.  already lining up contracts.


----------



## EpiEMS (Oct 20, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Actually, like most paramedics, I had been asked more than a handful of times if I would come and standby at a 5K run or sporting event or something else…
> 
> There's a little bit a liability there, some medical control issues, licensing, I always declined.
> 
> ...



That's really cool! Did you have to get a medical director?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 20, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> That's really cool! Did you have to get a medical director?



Yes. There are a zillion hoops to jump through.


----------

